# "How Office 2007 "Exposed" Bill Gates"



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2008)

> _People inside Microsoft have openly related a story about Bill Gates' initial evaluation of Office 2007. He congratulated them on a number of new features, but the features were new with Office 97. Why would anyone at Microsoft expose that Bill Gates didn't know about features that had been in one of their premier products for ten years?
> _


_

Source
_


----------



## karmanya (Aug 2, 2008)

Lame beyond infinity.
I doubt gates wouldn't know about his own software line. I bet even now, he knows exactly what is going on in every corner of his ex-company. He didn't get to where he is by being stupid you know.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 14, 2008)

Who cares about that, 2007 proff. plus is really good though confusing at first. I got the
"ahem" version @ Rs. 35 in Palika Bazaar, N.D.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^now spin it up !


----------



## spitfire (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats bullshit !!! Can you expect the MD of Hindusthan Uniliver to remember every little  component and their mixing ratio used in their Lux soap ???

Bill Gates knows enough...and his bank statement  is a proof of that !


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

भ्रम की भव्यता


----------



## viruses (Aug 17, 2008)

gates is crap so is microsoft


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 26, 2008)

He knows how to do business and he is best in it . we should always recall him as a businessmen rather trying to prove that he is an idiot . he must be remembering the 'figures' he earned on office 97 or any other products.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 27, 2008)

viruses said:


> gates is crap so is microsoft



Dude , you are so intelligent !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 27, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> He knows how to do business and he is best in it . we should always recall him as a businessmen rather trying to prove that he is an idiot . he must be remembering the 'figures' he earned on office 97 or any other products.


+1000


----------



## mehulved (Aug 27, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> we should always recall him as a businessmen


 He was multiple :O


----------



## krates (Aug 30, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Dude , you are so intelligent !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

Bill Gates was very concerned about his business and he knew about the smallest codes that went into making his program. I was referring to an essay about him as a bussinessman as I planned to rip it off for my Essay Cup Comp. and it was that time that I came to know how good he was. 


@viruses
You yourself are a virus *nOOb*


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ...and he knew about the smallest codes that went into making his program...


And he coded Microsoft Bob in assembler all by himself. His even donated his left nut to a programmer who re-coded the same in raw electric signals. Now that's hardcore.

Cut the crap. He was good at coding in his early years, but it's his business prowess that he'll be remembered for.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing it.


____________________________________________________________________________

**Only for people with brains**





__________________________________________________________________________


----------

